# Australia Zoo handler bitten by snake



## JungleRob (Jan 8, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source: *http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/articles/2009/01/08/1231004159486.html

*An experienced reptile handler at Australia Zoo is in a serious but stable condition in hospital after receiving a snake bite.
The 26-year-old man was feeding the king brown snake about 5pm yesterday when it bit him.
The zoo's first-aid team treated the man at the scene, before he was transported to Nambour Hospital in an ambulance.
King brown snakes, the second-largest venomous snake in Australia, can produce up to 150 milligrams of venom from a single bite.
The zoo, which keeps several king browns and other reptiles, is best known for its crocodiles, thanks to the Crocodile Hunter, the late Steve Irwin.
Irwin, who died in 2006 from a stingray barb to the chest while shooting a documentary, and his family co-founded the park, which was recently named the top tourist attraction in the state.
Two other people were bitten on the Sunshine Coast yesterday, highlighting the need for Queenslanders to take precautions during snake season.
Brisbane snake catcher Geoff Jacobs said residents could take several precautions to safeguard themselves against a snake bite:
* Always disturb a garden bed before putting your hands in it;
* Wear thick gloves and long pants wherever possible when gardening;
* Clean up leftover pet food, which can attract rodents and, therefore, snakes; and
* Shake boxes in storerooms and garages before putting your hands in - you should hear the snake moving about.
If you find a snake, do not try to catch it, as this is what results in the majoriry of snake bites, Mr Jacobs said.
With the current storm patters, Mr Jacobs said snakes tend to seek out safe hiding places during the rain and are at their most active three days after a storm, when fine conditions return.
For information on snake catchers in your area and a full list of precautions, visit http://www.snakecatcher.com. If you are bitten by a snake, apply first-aid and call triple-0 for an ambulance.
*


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 8, 2009)

Again i wish the media would get it right about Eastern and king browns!
I'd like to know the name of the keeper, i just hope its not a friend of mine.


----------



## BJC-787 (Jan 9, 2009)

it said the king brown is the *the second-largest venomous snake in Australia *not the second most venomous.


----------

